# Used XD9 $475 with extras or new grey glock19 $600



## Yungpnut (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm new to handgun and I have two guns and prices in stuck on. I've heard the XD9 is a great handgun. I've also heard the glock is top notch. Is the glock really worth the extra money or should I go with the XD and the extra holsters and mags and ammo. I want to hear everybody's thoughts. This may seem like a dumb question but I'm curious on what people think


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yungpnut said:


> I'm new to handgun and I have two guns and prices in stuck on. I've heard the XD9 is a great handgun. I've also heard the glock is top notch. Is the glock really worth the extra money or should I go with the XD and the extra holsters and mags and ammo. I want to hear everybody's thoughts. This may seem like a dumb question but I'm curious on what people think


How much ammo we talking?

Is the Glock a Gen 3 or Gen 4?


----------



## Yungpnut (Mar 23, 2016)

Gen 4 and about 150 rounds


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yungpnut said:


> Gen 4 and about 150 rounds


I'd get the Glock. The XD gear holsters etc are crap.


----------



## Yungpnut (Mar 23, 2016)

VAMarine said:


> I'd get the Glock. The XD gear holsters etc are crap.


It's a Blackhawk holster and a iwb holster and I heard the gen 4 glock 19 had issues


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yungpnut said:


> It's a Blackhawk holster and a iwb holster and I heard the gen 4 glock 19 had issues


The 1st run Gen 4s had some recoil spring issues. Hasn't been a problem. Is a couple years.

As for the holsters, some blackhawk holsters aren't that great.

I have and XDM and a handful of Glocks, it's hard to beat a 19 for carry


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Yungpnut said:


> I'm new to handgun and I have two guns and prices in stuck on. I've heard the XD9 is a great handgun. I've also heard the glock is top notch. Is the glock really worth the extra money or should I go with the XD and the extra holsters and mags and ammo. I want to hear everybody's thoughts. This may seem like a dumb question but I'm curious on what people think


The USED xd was previously owned . There might be a possible reliability issue.

I have traded unreliable handguns a few times, never disclosed it had issues. I have also traded a few very reliable handguns.

I ALSO have bought new GUNS with reliability issues.

I would buy NEW.

Oh, BTW sometimes THE SALESMAN (gunshop) will make more money on a used gun,,especially if he's BAD MOUTHING A NEW GLOCK 19

:smt1099


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have had 4 xd's over the years. All have been really good guns. I no longer own any of them. Reason ? I shoot glocks really well. They fit my hand,the function great and they can be tricked out cheap or you can spend alot. Stock triggers are relatively good but I have made mine very good. Bore axis on the glock is perfect,on the Springfield it's a bit higher but still accurate. It's a tough call but I would go glock and that price seems a bit high for the glock? I have not seen any model 19 with issues? Easier to point and shoot the glock and in a high stress ,life saving scenario I have seen shooters fumble with the Beaver tail Safety on the XD, not realizing they don't have it compressed! Yes believe it or not! I would buy the glock but $600 is too much I say.


----------



## Yungpnut (Mar 23, 2016)

What are some cheap ways to trick it out?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Yungpnut said:


> What are some cheap ways to trick it out?


I would shoot the gun as much as I can. Once I have determined the gun is a keeper. Then trick it out.


----------



## ddown (Feb 12, 2016)

If your not set on gray a black glock shoots the same and a whole lot less bux


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

You can find Alot of add on parts from NDZ performance. I have bought Alot of ghost parts there.All my glocks get the extended take down bar and the extended slide lock lever. I have a competition carry trigger spring kit on my 21.There are so many options with glock when you get looking. You really should shoot it a bit before you mess with the trigger like a few others have said. The extended slide lock is a must I say!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

For me if my hand does like the "feel" of a handgun/revolver I move on... With that said my hand does not like Glocks....

I do own a Springfield XD9 and my hand and I find it a very reliable handgun... Has a nice trigger and recoil is smooth....


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you mean? If the gun doesn't feel good in hand you move on? I totally get that and it's a very important part of becoming
a good shot with a pistol.I have broomed through many handguns since I started shooting pistols in 1991. I myself have gone back and forth with glocks and after all those years and all the guns I have bought,traded and sold glock might be ugly to some and sexy to others.In today's choices of pistols there are many and if you can't shoot it before you buy,research,research is the best way and touch them, learn about them and how they come apart and go back together also.Springfield XD's are a great gun,you can't go wrong with one either. For me shooting the ten ring happens with glocks.


----------



## joethebear (Nov 24, 2015)

The grey Glock sold for around 550 580 new. Unless you really want a grey frame I would move on. Both Glock and Springfield have excellent warranty service.
I really would have liked a grey frame 19 but 600 and some ammo is to much. 
All of the new grey framed Glocks are gen 4, keep in mind anyone could have had a frame coated.

Please be safe 
Joethebear


----------

